# Is there a better way to hook up my TV to Receiver?



## tdballard (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm trying to get my LG 32" LCD TV hooked up to my receiver, and it's not working as well as I would like. Currently I'm using an adapter cable that has a 1/8 inch jack on one end and red/white RCA jacks on the other end. I'm plugging the 1/8 inch end into the headphone receptacle on the TV, then plugging the other ends into the VCR 1 audio in ports on the back of the receiver (which happens to be my ancient Tecnics SA-AX810). The problem is when I use these receiver inputs the sound it puts out is very quiet for the TV, but when I turn on the tuner it blows my eardrums out at the same level. I just tried switching from the VCR 1 inputs to the phono inputs on the receiver and that seem to actually work much better, but there is still a large difference between sound levels when I switch over to the tuner, but not nearly as bad as before. Is there a better way to hook my TV up to the receiver to get a better sound and amplify the TV sound enough so that I can keep the volume on the receiver at a reasonable level? thanks in advance!



:help:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello, Welcome to the Shack!

what model of LG tv do you have?


----------



## tdballard (Jan 23, 2012)

it's a 32LD350


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its got a digital optical and coaxial output on the rear of the display. do you not have a digital input available on your receiver?


----------



## tdballard (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm not really sure, it's about 15 years old and was the last of the dolby pro-logic generation. What would the digital input look like or be labeled?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

tdballard said:


> I'm not really sure, it's about 15 years old and was the last of the dolby pro-logic generation. What would the digital input look like or be labeled?


Digital coax:










Optical:


----------



## tdballard (Jan 23, 2012)

sadly, it does not have either of those, just a bunch of regular red and white RCA ports, plus a few yellows, and the connectors for speaker wires.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Then sadly without upgrading your receiver your not going to be able to do any better than you have now. With technology changing so fast over the last 8 years its hard to hook up new to old.


----------



## tdballard (Jan 23, 2012)

doh!


----------

